# 4G Game/Security Camera



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I need some help on what 4G Game/Security Camera to buy. I have a bale feeder half a mile out the farm lane. Its a pain to walk out in the cold and dark to check on it and see if it needs refilled. I would like to install a 4G camera so I can monitor it anytime I want. WIFI is not available. It looks like if I buy a camera I need some sort of data plan in addition to my current smart phone plan. I would want to keep the plan for Dec-March and cancell it at other times. Also, I dont need motion activated pictures. I just want to log in, see it in real time. That's it. I have seen Riolink and Spartan. What's a simple easy to use setup to get? Prefer more cost upfront and less monthly fee if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm interested in this topic as well. Been looking at solar powered, cell data and/or LTE network cameras. They can get pricey very quickly.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

A friend of mine has one I think the brand is hog eye cameras. He got it through one of those NRCS Grant's to get rid of wild hogs when he isn't trapping he uses the camera for lots of other stuff. Works great streams live to your cell phone


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have Arlo cameras with solar chargers, they are connected via Verizon. They work well....kinda pricey for what you’re using it for, but it is completely portable.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

1/2 a mile, hmmm is it a clear line of site? If so WIFI, is definitely a possibly. Then you could just have solar powered camera. I have Arystone system, get WIFI well over 1/2 mile. I think Uninex is another system.

If not a direct line of sight, might need a repeater in the middle. Which would cut your speed in half, but would necessarily be a problem.

I'm thinking of the future, where you can set in your easy chair, giving your autonomous tractor directions, via WIFI too. 

Larry


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a barn owl camera on my turkey barns. It is 4G, cost $8 per month for 24/7 monitoring plus data charges which amounts to another $3 per month for about 300 pictures. Mine is setup for motion detection pictures but you can cue the camera to take a real time photo from your phone for $0.03 each time. Camera is $375 plus a little extra for solar panel. Can also be turned on and off from phone and if you only need a pic here and there, you would not need camera on 24/7 so $8 per month would be prorated for time camera is actually on. Barnowl.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some of the cameras will offer plans that will tie into your phone plan for $4-5 per month and will allow you to suspend....then pick back up next feed season. Let me research as I have never used one as an occasional monitor. I know that with many you can trip the camera manually with your phone or laptop to test your system. I think that is the route you need. I doubt that you will need a solar charger as a set of high tech AA batteries and a low number of pics will last probably your entire monitoring time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> I have a barn owl camera on my turkey barns. It is 4G, cost $8 per month for 24/7 monitoring plus data charges which amounts to another $3 per month for about 300 pictures. Mine is setup for motion detection pictures but you can cue the camera to take a real time photo from your phone for $0.03 each time. Camera is $375 plus a little extra for solar panel. Can also be turned on and off from phone and if you only need a pic here and there, you would not need camera on 24/7 so $8 per month would be prorated for time camera is actually on. Barnowl.com


Do you pay the $8/month through barn owl? Or do you pay that through your cell provider? Thats where I get confused.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder how much a basic drone would cost? :huh:


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Do you pay the $8/month through barn owl? Or do you pay that through your cell provider? Thats where I get confused.


Bare owl. Independent of cell phone provider.


----------

